# Queen excluder in OBH on exhibit



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Since you are having second thoughts yourself, why not remove the excluder and let the bees decide.
Bill


----------



## J.Walters (Sep 24, 2015)

I have an observation hive that I use for "bee talks"... questions you will get if you leave the excluder out and allow the Queen to go down into the box "Where is the Queen?". After my first 2 events, I cut down a plastic excluder to place below the observation frames so the Queen could not go down below. As far as keeping the hive going in an observation hive, I built a base that holds 2 jar feeders: 1:1 sugar water / water. Some drawbacks to keeping them in the OB hive...cleansing flights, building wax to both sides of the glass, & pollen. You will need to take them "out of service" for them to get outside ...or...use 2 OB hives to rotate them in/out of the building & outisde...
















My observation hive: my granddaughter picked out the colors, lol. Custom base to hold 2 quart jars as feeders with threaded rod and holder to lock them into place, observation frames; bottom deep, top medium of capped honey, & opening on the front that I can close/lock, then when not in use I open the entrance and put the entire thing in the apiary. Use dark foam to place in front of the glass to keep things dark and from the sun warming up the frames...


----------

